# Claire's hair is getting "chopped" tomorrow!



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Well, I have decided to get Claire's hair cut. :shocked: 

Right now it is almost to the floor and I think it is just too much for me to deal with. She plays really hard with K & C and rolls around on the carpet and she is getting mats. I see no reason to put her through sitting there while I get them out, since she isn't a show dog and doesn't need the long hair. She is sooooo good... she will just sit there while I work on the mats and I know it cannot be pleasant for her. 

Sooooo, I need your ideas and pics if you have them! I am going to leave the head long for sure ... ears and top knot. But I'm not sure what to do about her beard. 

Her hair is thick. Really it is too thick but it is straight and it is silky right after a bath. My groomer suggested that we just cut it shorter but leave it one length to sort of "ease" in to the shorter look. What do you all think?

I just now made the appointment for tomorrow! YIKES! So I need your advice, pics, etc.!!! Especially if your Malt has a hair type similar to Claire's.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

If easing into shorter will be important to you then, way to go. I used to keep Frosty's body about 4" except about an 1" underneath so there was only a short "skirt". Why not do her like Catcher, he looks really cute in the pic.  Shoni's coat is soooo thick I have his whole body at about 1 1/2". He doesn't mat (no clothes, and I brush every day), but he looks like a fuzzy blimp if it gets very long.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Furbaby's Mommie @ Jun 25 2009, 01:11 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796671


> If easing into shorter will be important to you then, way to go. I used to keep Frosty's body about 4" except about an 1" underneath so there was only a short "skirt". Why not do her like Catcher, he looks really cute in the pic.  Shoni's coat is soooo thick I have his whole body at about 1 1/2". He doesn't mat (no clothes, and I brush every day), but he looks like a fuzzy blimp if it gets very long.[/B]


Thanks, Dee. Catcher's hair is cottony and just really an awful texture so I like it short so it doesn't "show"!! Claire has such lovely hair that I hate to cut it too short... esp. at first, as it will be culture shock for me!!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

*<span style="color:#4169E1">These are borrowed pics from someone on SM that I saved to my PC a long time ago, but I love this cut and since her hair is already long you could get the full effect of the Clydesdale feet...And of course, you could alter the body length/head if you wanted. I think it would look great on Claire!


























</span>*


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

It's really scary to go short, short on the body at first!!! Yes, I know!! I can manage Rain's hair so much better now and I left it one length on the body but short right at the side.........it is so much better now!!! That floor length was too much for me to handle and I know she did not like it either. It was matting and I could not deal. 

[attachment=54316:IMG_0518.jpg]


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

What ever you do, keep that topknot! LOL I liked the Clysdale look from Andrea with her dog Ace. And I like the Cosy cut for clothes.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

i personally like the bob with the shorter cut and long tail and like the legs shorter as easier to take care of - trying to grow demi out now and thinking of going back to this cut as it is easier and i think it looks cute


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

With a really thick coat, she might manage Soda's scissored puppy cut

The two prof obed shots on this page
http://jamimaltese.com/soda.htm

I have another one close up but I can't recall the link...if you PM I'll send it to you when I get home tonight.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Here is a picture of Jax's "Soda Cut". 

I had the groomer cut it to this length before we went short, so I didn't go into shock!

[attachment=54322:jax_cut.jpg]

Good luck!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I don't have any suggestions Sher,Claire is so pretty,she's going to be fine in any cut. Just want to wish you good luck at the groomers.  Hope you get the cut you will be happy with.


----------



## dex'smom (Jan 11, 2009)

i just gave dex his summer cut- he was almost floor length and getting matted too easily...this shows the side length-

[attachment=54331:dexjun092.jpg]


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

Oh no, you are cutting it?! I am so happy to have Holly in the floor length. She has silky hair and it isn't thick so I can go a few days without brushing it. I keep her belly short.
I do like the photos of Soda Pop and Dex and Jack though.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Here's the embarassing pic I was after LOL


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 25 2009, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796889


> Here's the embarassing pic I was after LOL[/B]


OH, I love that cut. Do you have any more views? 

It seems like Rain and Jax have a similar cut so that is what I will go for. 

ThANK YOU all soooooo much!!!!!


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

aw the long hair is so pretty...I love the look of maltese and yorkies in full coat. I guess the grooming is just worth it to me to have the long hair.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (RosieToby @ Jun 25 2009, 06:15 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796852


> Oh no, you are cutting it?! I am so happy to have Holly in the floor length. She has silky hair and it isn't thick so I can go a few days without brushing it. I keep her belly short.
> I do like the photos of Soda Pop and Dex and Jack though.[/B]


I have to brush at least once a day and usually twice. Part of the problem is that Claire plays so hard with K & C. They roll around on the floor and they bite and mouth at each other and she gets matted and her hair loses a lot of its silkiness after about a week. It is so darn thick that it takes forever to get through it with a brush and comb to try to keep it from matting.

Also, I only take mine to the groomer once a month. For K & C that is usually fine but I was having to take Claire in a lot for brush outs since I wasn't doing very well with the mats. And I spent so much time working on the mats and I just hated to have Claire go through that just so I could enjoy her long hair. I just think that it will be more practical for her to have a shorter cut.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

QUOTE (MyFairLacy @ Jun 25 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796919


> aw the long hair is so pretty...I love the look of maltese and yorkies in full coat. I guess the grooming is just worth it to me to have the long hair.[/B]


Yes, I feel the same way. Yet, that cut is adorable! BonBon and CeeCee have amazing cuts, also.
xoxox


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

here is Cookies short cut


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

I can't wait to see the finished results. I just LOVE the short cuts! :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your help!! I took most of your pictures to my groomer today!!!

Jackie, thanks so much for mentioning the layers... My groomer was willing to do that and I'm very pleased!!!

I might go even shorter but this was not drastic and I'm sooooo glad I had it done!

For some reason I could not get clear pics but this is all I have right now. I took them as soon as we got home so she doesn't even have a bow in yet! I hope to take more tomorrow when I have time to take a zillion to end up with a couple decent ones. Today I didn't have much time to take them. I had workmen at the house all afternoon ....

[attachment=54369:claire_cut_1.jpg]

[attachment=54370:claire_cut_2.jpg]


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I can see Claire's pretty eyes!!! I love the cut and both pics are just darling!!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Sher that is a great cut/look for Claire...............the groomer did a good job! :aktion033:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Claire looks beautiful in her new haircut. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Claire looks great in her new cut! It's a good length to start with so you don't feel like they shaved off all of her beautiful hair! I did a similar length for London's 1st cut (she was 8 months old and her coat was almost to the ground) and then the next time I went shorter.  It will be a little easier for you to manage with all of the playing going on! lol


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

she looks great 

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 26 2009, 07:24 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=797291


> Thanks everyone for your help!! I took most of your pictures to my groomer today!!!
> 
> Jackie, thanks so much for mentioning the layers... My groomer was willing to do that and I'm very pleased!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

omg Sher, I love her new haircut, that last picture melted my heart :wub: she's a beauty and a :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Cute cut. Looks very nice on her. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

I love her in her new cut. You can really see her pretty eyes now and you really notice that pretty head more with this cut. Great job. I'm sure she will love it shorter just as much if not more than you!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Your groomer did an amazing job! Perfect haircut!

I bet she is so much more comfortable in this blazing North Carolina heat!

Shorter haircuts are a good excuse to buy more clothes.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

she is a beauty!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

The groomer did an awesome job and Claire looks happy!!! :wub: 
I had to give up on Bella's coat when I broke my arm...and it broke my heart...but Bella really is so much happier in a short cut rather than putting up with hours out of a week with me trying to keep mats away.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Your groomer did a great job! Claire looks wonderful! She is such a beauty!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Sher, Claire looks gorgeous. I just love the cut on her. I agree about not putting them through that torturous de-matting when they have hair that is prone to it. Great cut on a beautiful girl.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

Claire looks beautiful :wub: ,I knew she would.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww she looks gorgeous Sher! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Claire's cut is marvelous! :wub:


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Pretty pretty princess!
xoxoxo


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is such a little doll! I love her 'do!


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I love it! That's similar to how I had Zoey cut and I think I might go a little shorter with her. Your groomer did a wonderful job!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Great cut! Claire has such gorgeous hair! and now we can see those sweet eyes, LOL :aktion033: 

Sher, good choice. I'm watching what you do incase I have to do the same...but...not yet.


----------



## cleooscar (May 28, 2008)

Claire looks gorgeous with her hair cut!! She has the sweetest face. :wub: 

And I love all the pics of all of you's babies. Thanks for sharing. :thumbsup:


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

She looks beautiful!


----------



## jodublin (Sep 27, 2006)

claire your looking great  cute cut


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

Claire looks BEAUTIFUL!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

QUOTE (JMM @ Jun 25 2009, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=796889


> Here's the embarassing pic I was after LOL[/B]


I love this cut. And the pic is :smrofl:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

She looks great, Sher - what a cutie! :wub:


----------

